# Gym Music?



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm on the hunt for some new music for the gym. 

Had a look at the fitness section in iTunes, however they are all running style tracks that sound the same. Perfect for if I was going for a run but not for doing weights.

Anyone got any recommendations? Of course I have the Rocky soundtracks


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awolnation - sail. Awesome song for training. And too close by Alex Clare.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Slip Knot
Linkin Park
Lost Prophets
Deftones
Architects
Guns n Roses (old stuff)


etc etc

:thumb:


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

System of a down?

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

JA1987 said:


> too close by Alex Clare.


I like this one!


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ellie goulding - lights (unlimited gravity remake).

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JA1987 said:


> Ellie goulding - lights (unlimited gravity remake).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Eh?!?!

He said lifting weights, not doing the housework!!!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Eh?!?!
> 
> He said lifting weights, not doing the housework!!!
> 
> ...


Haha, have you listened to it?

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

JA1987 said:


> Haha, have you listened to it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


It ain't too bad actually


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

JA1987 said:


> Awolnation - sail.


The album is really good too.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Im right into Alice in Videoland, Shiny Toy Guns, The National Madison, and Data Romance right now.

Data Romance did the whole soundtrack to the MTB movie LifeCycles. Have a google.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I always have a drum & bass playlist for working out. Stick it on shuffle and away we go. Definately helps my workout


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Tech Dance or AC DC - ggggrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

*Warm up (instrumental)*

Eluvium, Sigur Ros, Boards of Canada, Helios, Mono, Explosions In The Sky etc

*In the Zone (training)*

Burial, M83, Portishead, Hybrid, Justice, Beastie Boys, Lupe Fiasco, Jay Electronica, The Field, Royksopp etc

*Warm down (vocal)*

Beach House, Feist, Tennis, Zero 7, Fleet Foxes, Bon Iver etc.


----------



## Beau22 (Aug 25, 2012)

I always have a drum & bass sounds playlist for operating out. Put it on mix up and away we go. Most definitely allows my exercise.....


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

When i used to weight train, the gym would usually play dance stuff. I guess it's generic stuff to please the masses. If i had my own gym it would play metal so harsh that Satan would blush.


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

I only started working out last week and went to the gym for the third time last night but the first time I took any music with me (I hate the music channels they play in there).

I have to say it helped immensely! Only had it on for my warm up on the bike but I absolutely smashed it and was soaking wet when I'd finished. I was listening to a trance mix and everytime a tune dropped I found myself really going for it.

Not sure what I'd want to listen to for weight training, might take some of the advice on here and try some metal/rock.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Cueball's advice is good.......

I'd add Rage Against the Machine and Pendulum.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*Big thanks to grommit*

Just watched lifecycles on YouTube what a film loved the music and cinematography. Many thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

archiebald said:


> Just watched lifecycles on YouTube what a film loved the music and cinematography. Many thanks


^^ This

Top man 'ar Grommit - stunning video too :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

jonnyMercUK said:


> I'm on the hunt for some new music for the gym.
> 
> Had a look at the fitness section in iTunes, however they are all running style tracks that sound the same. Perfect for if I was going for a run but not for doing weights.
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations? Of course I have the Rocky soundtracks


Running... I listen to Trance & Hardstyle when running!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've downloaded this recently, I've also got electric 80's 1 and 2

Anthems Indie: Amazon.co.uk: Music


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got these

http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Downl...fer=musicall&searchfilters=s{aeroburn}+c{34}+

and

http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Downl...&searchfilters=s{the+workout+mix+2011}+c{34}+

I like them because there are three tracks on each which you can just stick on and let it run rather than having it on shuffle and thinking god dont like this one skip


----------

